# end mill storage block



## gbritnell (Dec 31, 2009)

I was in my buddy's machine shop last week and he had several plastic blocks, about 14x12 inches. One had .375 and .50 holes in it while the other had .50 up to 1.00 holes. It was commercially made so I took the name from it and did a search. The company was located in Tempe, Arizona but was now out of business. My question is, "does anyone know of such an item?" I have my endmills in a plastic and metal storage case but they are stacked on top of each other and I know this isn't good for them. I know the simple answer would be to take a piece of 1x10 and drill a bunch of holes in it but I just thought maybe someone knew of something better. 
gbritnell


----------



## shred (Dec 31, 2009)

I use plastic ammo boxes for 3/8" (9mm/38) and 1/2" shank (.45/.50) tools. I can get a lot in a small space and they don't bang into each other unless you really fling them around (or mix shank sizes.. a few 1/4"s have snuck in). Bigger tools I keep in a chunk of drilled 2x6 drilled 1" deep with a Forstner bit. The downside is they don't fit in drawers well sticking up like that, so the boxes get left out.


----------



## black85vette (Dec 31, 2009)

Shred is on to a good idea. I was at the pistol range recently and saw some reloading supplies with holders for bullets in several sizes and spacings.  Thought when I saw them that they would work for end mills. Trouble for me is that I have so few that storage is not a big problem.  ;D

If you don't have ammo boxes go to www.midway.com and so a search for reloading tray and see if that is close to what you want.


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 31, 2009)

I started using that idea when I first saw it a few months ago. Thanks, Shred. ;D


----------



## shred (Dec 31, 2009)

black85vette  said:
			
		

> Shred is on to a good idea. I was at the pistol range recently and saw some reloading supplies with holders for bullets in several sizes and spacings.  Thought when I saw them that they would work for end mills. Trouble for me is that I have so few that storage is not a big problem.  ;D
> 
> If you don't have ammo boxes go to www.midway.com and so a search for reloading tray and see if that is close to what you want.


FWIW, reloading trays are often shallow, especially for pistol cartridges, so check that, but they often space the holes further apart. The plastic ammo boxes I use are available at local sporting goods stores that carry guns and ammo for a few $ each. 

*Update*: this thread triggered an idea and I'm now thinking rifle ammo boxes are where it's at if you want to put them away-- you can slip the top on for anything less than really long end mills and pop the box in a drawer. 

Here's one with 1/2" shank tools in it. Except for the tools that are wider than the shank which need their space, shaking the box around results in no tool collisions at all It's officially a #110-30-06 box by Berry's Mfg. I'll have to do some investigation to see what will fit 3/8" tools. I'm guessing not even 50 BMG or 12-GA will fit many larger tools though.


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 31, 2009)

Now I need to convince my financial coordinator wife that I need to buy more toys, so I have more caliber choices. ;D


----------



## black85vette (Dec 31, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> Now I need to convince my financial coordinator wife that I need to buy more toys, so I have more caliber choices. ;D



"Honey I need a new 7.62 rifle so I can shoot up a box of ammo to get the empty box!"

Here is what I found at the range today. It is for shotgun shells. Snap shut lid and 3.5" tall. It was $2.98. (I think I can explain this one to my financial coordinator.)  ;D


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 31, 2009)

You could always use a router bit storage tray, you get different bushes to suit 1/4, 3/8 & 1/2"

http://www.cmtutensili.com/show_items.asp?pars=PJJ~03.51~2

Jason

Or just drill some holes in a bit of MDF.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am totally out classed here.
My best end mills from 1/16" to 1/2" by 1/16ths are close at hand
but in a simple block of pine wood with 1/2" holes drilled in it.






The worn, or less often used end mills are more casually stored in a 
padded drawer of my tool box.






Rick


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your information. I ordered the router storage rack. For $13.00 it's not worth buying a piece of wood and drilling all the holes in it.
gbritnell


----------



## Dunc (Jan 4, 2010)

Been using the plastic utility boxes with the adjustable dividers. use for end mills, collets, centre drills. Bigger ones are usually deeper and will hold some serious tooling. Stanley brand from HD is one example.


----------

